# More LOSV's



## MedCorps (14 Feb 2009)

I was looking for something on MERX tonight and came across three Notices of Proposed Procurement totaling 72 band-spanken new Light Over Snow Vehicles (read: snowmobile) for the CF.  

W0127-08P035/A, - 35 for Edmonton (closed)
W8476-090742/A, - 7 for Borden (closed)
W0130-08405L/A - 30 for 25 CFSD (open - end of FY procurement). 

Thought someone might care.... time to put the LOSV course on the part four of your PDR (again) ;-) 


MC


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Feb 2009)

So these are just snowmobiles like I would find and a local power & marine shop?
Not a Snow cat or a BV206 type vehical, right?


----------



## danchapps (17 Feb 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> So these are just snowmobiles like I would find and a local power & marine shop?
> Not a Snow cat or a BV206 type vehical, right?



It's quite possible. Procurement rules state that any purchase over $5 000 must go to PWGSC for tender, unless of course there is a standing offer. If you look hard enough soon, you may find my request for POL on there (in Edmonton).


----------

